# Stucco work? Painting?



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

If anyone needs or knows anyone thats in need of repairs ,or needs some painting done give me a call...(850)288-1020


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

:bump


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey man not to de-rail but what is going on with Will? Last I heard he was heading down south for a job for awhile.


----------

